# MLP vs Monkey D Luffy



## Hossaim (Sep 16, 2012)

Team MLP:
Rainbow Dash
Fluttershy
Twilight Sparkle
Applejack
Pinkie PIe
Spike
Princess Celestia
Princess Luna

VS
Monkey D Luffy

Location: Everegreen forest
Distance: 30 M
Knowledge: None for either
Restrictions: Gomu Gomu Gatling Gun
Mindset: Bloodlusted


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 16, 2012)

> Princess Celestia
> Princess Luna



 Celestia is star level given she is the sun, and Luna is moon level. Luffy loses horribly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2012)

^ get out



Pinkie and Luffy become BFFs


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

KakashiGod said:


> Celestia is star level given she is the sun, and Luna is moon level. Luffy loses horribly.



Die already.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 16, 2012)

Luffy dies. 



Fluttershy said:


> ^ get out



This. You're never gonna be forgiven or accepted here.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't watch MLP, but if Luffy loses to a bunch of ponies...


----------



## Luna (Sep 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ get out
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie and Luffy become BFFs



I'd say pretty much this right here.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 16, 2012)

The hell?

This is rape in favor of the ponies. Hell, Twilight could probably take him alone...


----------



## Luna (Sep 16, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> The hell?
> 
> This is rape in favor of the ponies. Hell, Twilight could probably take him alone...



This right here could also be a suitable outcome for this match.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Hell, Twilight could probably take him alone...



No. She gets blitzed and her head punched off.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 16, 2012)

Pfft, as if. Ponytards are gonna hate. But ponies suck. Therefore:

The winner, Luffy.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 16, 2012)

Luffy beats the hell out of everyone except the Princesses.
They aren't going to be expecting his ruthless power.


----------



## Luna (Sep 16, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Luffy beats the hell out of everyone except the Princesses.
> They aren't going to be expecting his ruthless power.



I guess this might be the outcome of this match.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes.

We have ponytards now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay, now I can kill ponies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

Twi has transmutation and some mind hax, Celestia and Luna too from powerscaling or whatever

he needs to go after these 3 first


also sending to the moon


----------



## FireEel (Sep 17, 2012)

A better matchup would be Twilight and Spike in adult-form vs Luffy.

As it is right now, the ponies rape.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Pfft, as if. Ponytards are gonna hate. But ponies suck. Therefore:
> 
> The winner, Luffy.



 Haters gonna Hate do the Math the Ponys win.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 17, 2012)

Whoever gets the first shot off wins. 

If the Twilight or the Princesses can get a spell off, Luffy finds himself turned into a chair, or teleported into deep space or something.

But, if Luffy can blitz them all before that happens, then he wins.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Colonel Awesome said:


> But, if Luffy can blitz them all before that happens, then he wins.



We all know he'll do that.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

bronies vs optards

none of the optards fans(even thou i count myself amongst them) have given any points on how luffy could win.exept the speedblitz

but seriously the ponies win. celestia luna and twilight are enough.


and i think pinkie pie can use Kenbunshoku Haki


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> bronies vs optards
> 
> none of the optards fans(even thou i count myself amongst them) have given any points on how luffy could win.exept the speedblitz
> 
> ...



So people who actually know what they're talking about are wanking OP? my god thats a stupid post.

Also, Luffy should lose but not after he murders the fuck out of most of the ponies. Yes. Pinkie Pie gets her head ripped off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

Pinkie for nakama


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So people who actually know what they're talking about are wanking OP? my god thats a stupid post.
> 
> Also, Luffy should lose but not after he murders the fuck out of most of the ponies. Yes. Pinkie Pie gets her head ripped off.



the term for one piece fans is OPtards.atleast according to the wikia.and even if they know what they are talking about nobody is giving out any sort of actual points to help with the debate.the best that came out is  that luffy "speedblitz them" and as i said i do not think the likes of pinkie or apple or dash could win but celestia luna and twilight have the advantage with their magic.specially celestia and luna.



EDIT:there was no rarity.....


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> bronies vs optards


You are walking on thin Ice my Friend go on flame more fandom.

Too many Ponies for just one luffy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> the term for one piece fans is OPtards.atleast according to the wikia.and even if they know what they are talking about nobody is giving out any sort of actual points to help with the debate.the best that came out is  that luffy "speedblitz them" and as i said i do not think the likes of pinkie or apple or dash could win but celestia luna and twilight have the advantage with their magic.specially celestia and luna.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:there was no rarity.....



OPtards = know what there talking about = people talking about Luffy on this thread. Not the actual wankers who are virtually non existent on the OBD. Yep, you just insulted people who don't wank OP. So your an idiot.

The princesses are what kill Luffy not the fodder ponies like Twilight.

Oh and by the by, Rarity gets splattered with one punch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

Twi has more feats then the princessess


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Twi has more feats then the princessess



But they don't stop her from being lolblitzed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

then why don't the princesses get lolblizted too ? 


IMO it depends on who he goes after first


@ 8-Peacock-8  have you seen both MLP seasons ? you seem to be well informed


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> OPtards = know what there talking about = people talking about Luffy on this thread. Not the actual wankers who are virtually non existent on the OBD. Yep, you just insulted people who don't wank OP. So your an idiot.
> 
> The princesses are what kill Luffy not the fodder ponies like Twilight.
> 
> Oh and by the by, Rarity gets splattered with one punch.



i never claimed wanking.


i just read in the wikia that one piece fans are called optards in here so i used the term


same way people who like mlp calls themselves bronies :/


plus i think its you?re


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

Ponyrush is still beating Luffy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

it feels so good to discuss ponies in an OBD match


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> i never claimed wanking.
> 
> 
> i just read in the wikia that one piece fans are called optards in here so i used the term
> ...



spelling to me is nothing i give a shit about as long as i write a word that can help people understand what im saying.

OPtards is an insult to idiots who wank OP.

Just like Narutards for Naruto wankers and Bleachtards for Bleach wankers.

There's a reason why "tard" was added.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

I like Naruto and I call it 'Nardo' more often then 'Naruto'


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I like Naruto and I call it 'Nardo' more often then 'Naruto'



Sounding similar enough to me


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> spelling to me is nothing i give a shit about as long as i write a word that can help people understand what im saying.
> 
> OPtards is an insult to idiots who wank OP.
> 
> ...



my bad then

i actually kinda liked the optard term.but if that is not okay with the rest of "one piece fans" (this has less impact than the other term wichweshallnotuse)then i will not use it and i will also apologize if i managed to make anybody upset over my wrong usage of terms.


but i still have not been given any proof that luffy could win this...


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> but i still have not been given any proof that luffy could win this...


Ponierush still beating Luffy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> my bad then
> 
> i actually kinda liked the optard term.but if that is not okay with the rest of "one piece fans" (this has less impact than the other term wichweshallnotuse)then i will not use it and i will also apologize if i managed to make anybody upset over my wrong usage of terms.
> 
> ...



Never said he could win this. Just saying he's killing the fodder.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

would Luffy join the herd ?


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Never said he could win this. Just saying he's killing the fodder.


At least they died for the greater good whatever that may be :Y
We will remember them all and make tiny little badges and send them to their Parents.
We will sew flags and put them on their coffins.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

Cutie Mark Crusaders Pirate Kings !


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly how fast Luffy is, but that ponyrush looked slow as hell to me.
He sends them at maybe -30x their velocity into a wall casually.

Outside of magic, does anyone, besides Spike, in MLP have durability?


----------



## Əyin (Sep 17, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> I'm not sure exactly how fast Luffy is, but that ponyrush looked slow as hell to me.
> He sends them at maybe -30x their velocity into a wall casually.
> 
> Outside of magic, does anyone, besides Spike, in MLP have durability?



Twilight Sparkle Durability (she survived this) :


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

Luffy should be able to replicate something like that.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 17, 2012)

Luffy would have no problem at all replicating that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Luffy replicates that and he still rips Twilight's head off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder how strong her forcefield is 

needs more dura feats


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

Rubber > Ponies

Ponies bounce off of Luffy like bullets. 

Send them to the glue factory Luffy!

Y'all wank the worst things in OBD. No offense.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

To add some valuable content to this debate i draw the Flag of the CMCPK



Btw Lowend showings dont count


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Rubber > Ponies
> 
> Ponies bounce off of Luffy like bullets.
> 
> ...



magic vs rubber?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> magic vs rubber?



Magical/Power Fruit (because it gives special powers) vs Magic.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 17, 2012)

How does Luffy deal with Fluttershy's genjutsu though?


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Magical/Power Fruit (because it gives special powers) vs Magic.



yes i am quite aware of devil fruits.(i watch the anime from time to time) but twilight was able to levitate a star constellation bear twice the size of a house(atleast) and change random pedestrians into lamps and cactus.and celestia and luna have the power over sun and moon + they are supposed to be stronger than twilight


----------



## Imagine (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> How does Luffy deal with Fluttershy's genjutsu though?


With a Jet Pistol.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 17, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> With a Jet Pistol.



Too busy being controlled.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Too busy being controlled.



Yeah, Fluttershy tries to give him puppy eyes. Luffy rips her face off and shoves it down your throat.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Too busy being controlled.



Can't believe I'm asking this. Does Fluttershy have any speed feats?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Can't believe I'm asking this. Does Fluttershy have any speed feats?



Blitzing a bear....thats it. Luffy bitch slaps the thing and sends it to the glue factory.

I was forced to watch this shit....


----------



## Imagine (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Blitzing a bear....thats it. Luffy bitch slaps the thing and sends it to the glue factory.
> 
> I was forced to watch this shit....



I'm so sorry for you. If that's the case, Luffy wtflol blitzes.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

Rainbowdashs durability/speed Fluttershy posted that or some other Ponie freak cant remember

1600g


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

mcdave said:


> Rainbowdashs durability/speed Fluttershy posted that or some other Ponie freak cant remember
> 
> 1600g



Heh. Too bad that still doesn't stop her from being ripped in half.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

arent you all forgetting about the magical unicorns who can control sun and shit?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, there is no way Fluttershy could even get as fast as Luffy. Ponies can't do Genjutsu, because first of all, they no ninja. Second of all, no thumbs, which proves that they are inferior. Third of all, Ponies are short, therefore Luffy wins. 

Reasons:

Being fast

Having 2 thumbs

Not shorter than a pony.

Quick question, how long does it take to have a thread approved?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> arent you all forgetting about the magical unicorns who can control sun and shit?



No one is talking about them. However, they have no speed feats so they could potentially be lol blitzed.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> No one is talking about them. However, they have no speed feats so they could potentially be lol blitzed.



i think it has been already established well that i am not aware of the terms we use around here


i have been here for about a month only....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

I sense closet bronies in this thread


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

Its about the Zerg because Luffy is faster.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

mcdave said:


> Its about the Zerg because Luffy is faster.



And because ponies do not possess thumbs.

Also, 

You Must Construct Additional Pylons


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> i think it has been already established well that i am not aware of the terms we use around here
> 
> 
> i have been here for about a month only....



Speed blitz is a simple term you should be able to get right away.

it's where a person who is faster then the other person blind sides them and attacks them.

Mach 5 person vs. Human level person. Mach 5 person moves so fast that the normal human doesn't get what happens and gets a fist to the face.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

^ Like the Sentry and Morgan Le Fay's head.



Now pretend that Ponies are Morgan, and the Sentry is Luffy.

Look At her. Now Look At Me. Now Back At her head. Now back at Luffy, he torn her head off.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I sense closet bronies in this thread



Just because I don't flaunt it doesn't mean I hide it.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

But with hax range Abilitys the ponys need only reaction feats.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Just because I don't flaunt it doesn't mean I hide it.


didn't mean you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

technically Rainbow has the reactions to match her sonic/supersonic speed


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Speed blitz is a simple term you should be able to get right away.
> 
> it's where a person who is faster then the other person blind sides them and attacks them.
> 
> Mach 5 person vs. Human level person. Mach 5 person moves so fast that the normal human doesn't get what happens and gets a fist to the face.



i do understand speedblitz, i did my homework on the basic terms.but i think i get your point





> Linkofone	 Yeah, there is no way Fluttershy could even get as fast as Luffy. Ponies can't do Genjutsu, because first of all, they no ninja. Second of all, no thumbs, which proves that they are inferior. Third of all, Ponies are short, therefore Luffy wins.
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> ...



fluttershy has genjutsu,

Link removed


that is a weak example i think there were stronger feats



and pinkie pie uses haki

Link removed


again tehre were stronger feats but i dont know where to look



also even thou they dont have thumps they still seem to be able to operate everything as if they have thumps


and still you are focusing on the weaker members of the ponies.there is still celestia luna and twilight to handle....


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> i do understand speedblitz, i did my homework on the basic terms.but i think i get your point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first thing is more like intimidation to me, a Starly could do that. :/

The second thing I call it a very weak spidy sense(most animals are keen to danger), like spiderman. Really couldn't help to much against Luffy.

As for the "more powerful ponies" I could not tell you, MLP can't do much in terms of feats.

From now on i am going to refer speed blitz as "Sentry Blitz".


----------



## mcdave (Sep 17, 2012)

If we assume mach 70 Luffy the first Pony has 1/1000 sec to react


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

Flutters Stare is > petrification 


the whole HST has nothing against petrification, but she does


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Flutters Stare is > petrification
> 
> 
> the whole HST has nothing against petrification, but she does



Erm, because I don't think they have to. Personally, people are stoned enough as it is.

I'm going to stick with "Sentry Blitz". Anyone else have a counter argument?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

> Erm, because I don't think they have to.


it's a good feat to have


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> it's a good feat to have



She would be very effective against Medusa, i'll give you that.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

Luffy isn't going to rip off their faces, Jesus Christ, he's not some sort of sadist berserker...

He's going to punch and they fly apart because they can't take it, not because he grabbed them and mercilessly tortured them...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

people are twisted


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Luffy isn't going to rip off their faces, Jesus Christ, he's not some sort of sadist berserker...
> 
> He's going to punch and they fly apart because they can't take it, not because he grabbed them and mercilessly tortured them...


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

So it is agreed, Sentry Blitz.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 17, 2012)

So it is agreed, ponies rape.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> So it is agreed, Sentry Blitz.



Yep



FireEel said:


> So it is agreed, ponies rape.



Fuck no.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

FireEel said:


> So it is agreed, ponies rape.



So far no proof of that happening.

Sentry Blitz.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually think if Luna transforms into Nightmare moon she can solo this. She can teleport as well as create lightning.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

but Luffy is not Sentry 


I maintain that it depends on who he goes after first and whether that lets Celestia/Luna/Twi get off a hax spell out

especially since they probably have Rainbows reactions  - at least the princesses


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> but Luffy is not Sentry
> 
> 
> I maintain that it depends on who he goes after first and whether that lets Celestia/Luna/Twi get off a hax spell out
> ...



Plus those 3 can all have teleporting abilities, making them unable to be be blitzd.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2012)

Do the MLP ponies actually have feats?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Plus those 3 can all have teleporting abilities, making them unable to be be blitzd.



No. That doesn't stop a speed blitz you dolt. They getting blitzed before they can even do a thing and getting splattered.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Plus those 3 can all have teleporting abilities, making them unable to be be blitzd.



A teleporter can still be blitzed if the opponent attacks more quickly than they can react.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 17, 2012)

Problem with this match up is that you put Luffy vs Pegasi , Earth and unicorns

so while he tries to go after the earth, the pegasus could use their speed to conjure up a tornado making Luffy's attacks ineffective while the unicorns use their magic to throw stuff at Luffy


Had you made the bout one on one then Luffy would definitely pwn.

Since you made this MLP vs Luffy


Ponies win


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Problem with this match up is that you put Luffy vs Pegasi , Earth and unicorns
> 
> so while he tries to go after the earth, the pegasus could use their speed to conjure up a tornado making Luffy's attacks ineffective while the unicorns use their magic to throw stuff at Luffy
> 
> ...


So much stupid.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

What is Celestia and Luna's speed?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

a pony shitstorm

an actual one, albeit small


I am so proud


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

And we y'all say Sun level and Moon level, does that mean....they could destroy the sun or the moon or is that just some sort of saying like "A Million Exploding Suns"?


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> What is Celestia and Luna's speed?



Apparently they can drag the Sun or something, so... huge?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 17, 2012)

They move the sun and moon with magic. It has nothing to do with their speed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

ES, do you think the group has an above zero chance against Luffy  ?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

They drag them via magic, iirc, so no speed.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Apparently they can drag the Sun or something, so... huge?



Wow, I got Ninja'd.

So essentially no feats either, and they have to cast magic with their spellbooks?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> **



Dawg, i got Ninja'd twice. 

Even if they get their powers to drag the sun and the moon, then what?

Hurl it towards the earth thus destroying their race and luffy?

Sounds like a lose lose to me.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ES, do you think the group has an above zero chance against Luffy  ?



I'm only familiar with Q's feats.

I don't really care about the rest of the cast, so I dunno.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I'm only familiar with Q's feats.
> 
> I don't really care about the rest of the cast, so I dunno.



so you skipped a season just to watch Discord ?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Dawg, i got Ninja'd twice.
> 
> Even if they get their powers to drag the sun and the moon, then what?
> 
> ...



Pretty much. Plus, they're not getting off magic before Luffy murders them.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to agree now, if they cast from books...
They get JET PISTOL'D to death.

Luffy's 2fast4U.


----------



## Xadlin (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, since it says bloodlust, both the ponies *AND* Luffy is bloodlusted.

Rainbow dash does a sonic nukeboom

GG Luffy

Spike got dragonskin that can resist liquid lava

Luffy aint gonna punch a hole in his head
And it would be a total rape against grownup dragon spike.

Flutterstare

GG Luffy

Celestia and Luna have starlevel

GG Luffy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Xadlin said:


> Well, since it says bloodlust, both the ponies *AND* Luffy is bloodlusted.
> 
> Rainbow dash does a sonic nukeboom
> 
> ...



Yeah because Luffy totally doesn't have an ungodly speed advantage over all the shit called ponies.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

Xadlin said:


> Rainbow dash does a sonic nukeboom
> _*Luffy punches as fast as she flies.*_
> 
> Spike got dragonskin that can resist liquid lava
> ...


/10char response


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

> over all the shit called ponies.


^ I think I can feel Bayonetta 2 level hate coming off those posts


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

Peacock, be respectful of the opponent.
You can't win a real debate by mudslinging, only political ones
/KelsoBurn


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 17, 2012)

Xadlin said:


> Well, since it says bloodlust, both the ponies *AND* Luffy is bloodlusted.
> 
> Rainbow dash does a sonic nukeboom
> 
> GG Luffy



Yes, I'm sure the *building level* nuke attack will kill Luffy.



> Spike got dragonskin that can resist liquid lava


 That's a great heat resistance feat.

Too bad it doesn't have anything to do with physical durability.



> Luffy aint gonna punch a hole in his head


Yes he will.


> And it would be a total rape against grownup dragon spike.



... Why?


> Flutterstare
> 
> GG Luffy


I'll assume this is a joke and ignore it.



> Celestia and Luna have starlevel
> 
> GG Luffy



Yeah, if Luffy gets hit by them he's fucked. However, as mentioned several times in this thread, they have no speed or durability feats. If Luffy goes after them first, he could kill them before they noticed him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Rubber People with good feats>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ponies with shit feats


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Yes, I'm sure the *building level* nuke attack will kill Luffy.


Wasn't that rundown shack level?

*looks*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2012)

Reed Richards vs ponies


----------



## Kurou (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread disgusts me. Carry on.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, we could settle this in 3 ways:

1). We all admit that Luffy wins

2). Somepony gotta prove that Ponies can defeat Luffy.

3). Gangnam Style.

I personally chose number 3.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kirby solos.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2012)

marth solos


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

18renkugipunch said:


> marth solos



If Marth has the Smash Ball, yeah.

*CRITICAL STRIKE!*


----------



## FireEel (Sep 18, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Ok, we could settle this in 3 ways:
> 
> 1). We all admit that Luffy wins
> 
> ...



Becareful of what you wish for.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H40wUz-Fd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

Could Twilight put Luffy in a  teleport loop?
Meh.
Pinkie bakes enought cake to choke Luffy to death?
Eh.

As for the restrictions is he only allowed to use Gatling Gun...?
Or can use everything but gatling gun 

Suppose arguing semantics would be more effective than figuring at this thread


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2012)

Since no one actually can prove that Luffy can't win....

I vote for Luffy.


----------



## Xadlin (Sep 18, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Ok, we could settle this in 3 ways:
> 
> 1). We all admit that Luffy wins
> 
> ...



I agree with number 3.
and yes, about my previous post, some points were not serious.

Fluttershy's stare wouldn't work
Luffy's emperor haki would break that

@Exspelsword
so you are saying that luffy's punches can break the sound barrier and beyond?
How come he hasn't defeated sonic yet? "faster then the speed of sound" anyone?

But I can see from this thead that there is someone who really *really* hates ponies. 
Please, do carry on, I will love you anyway


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 18, 2012)

...You're seriously saying Luffy is slower than sound speed?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 18, 2012)

This thread


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

rated 5 stars for ponies


----------



## Xadlin (Sep 18, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> This thread



I know


Endless Mike said:


> ...You're seriously saying Luffy is slower than sound speed?


 Then please, enlighten me


----------



## Imagine (Sep 18, 2012)

Dem ponie fans. Luffy, along with mid - top tiers are double digit mach. Hell, EB Luffy is above the speed of sound.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

Xadlin said:


> @Exspelsword
> so you are saying that luffy's punches can break the sound barrier and beyond?
> How come he hasn't defeated sonic yet? "faster then the speed of sound" anyone?



Your....a FUCKING IDIOT



> But I can see from this thead that there is someone who really *really* hates ponies.
> Please, do carry on, I will love you anyway


Burn in hell. Dumb fuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

definitely Bayonetta 2 levels


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> definitely Bayonetta 2 levels



Naaaw. Bayonetta 2 level is threatening to commit suicide or threatening to murder him.

Im cranky in the morning level right now.  It doesn't help i wake up to see his retardation.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 18, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Erm, because I don't think they have to. Personally, people are stoned enough as it is.
> 
> I'm going to stick with "Sentry Blitz". Anyone else have a counter argument?



magic? they have some pretty neat feats for that part...


----------



## doctor moose (Sep 18, 2012)

This ends with Sanji making pony steaks and Jell-O for luffy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

Besides the dumb fucks known as Palpatine and Xaldin.

Luffy blitzes the fuck out of everyone and kills them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> .



I changed my mind a long time ago.  (in all seriousness, i was tired at the time because i haven't gotten any sleep so i wasn't really thinking straight)

It's not hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I changed my mind a long time ago.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

I also saw your last post before you edited 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Besides i wasn't commenting on the high tiers. I was talking about the fodder.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I also saw your last post before you edited


Meh, not like it matters im still tired but i finally got some sleep. So im happy about that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

that's good


did you dream of ponies and rainbows and dancing bunnies ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

> dancing bunnies


not Angel Bunny though


he's a bitch that deserves to be cooked alive


----------



## Furious George (Sep 18, 2012)

Luffy *blood lusted*? 

And the skies of Equestria turned pastel with the severed flanks the Pirate King sent flyin'.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2012)

Those of you who say "Magic" are dumb, Luffy Blitzkrieg them before they even have time to do "Magic". 

Heil Luffy!

Mai sie verderben, die Ponys und beginnen den zweiten Reich.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

friendship is magic :33


Luffy gets befriended pony style


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2012)

PSY will defeat the ponies:

Feats:

- Gangnam Style

- 195 Million Views on Youtube

- Sun Glasses

 -Suit

He is unbeatable.

His power rivals only that of Giorgio Tsoukalos.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJbAT1wzS8U[/YOUTUBE]

But to be serious from Powerscaling via Rainbodash Celestia and Luna have the reaction speed to match Luffys Melee attacks. 

Rainbowdash can navigate through trees at supersonic speed thats enough in this scenario.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

Luffy's still much faster then Mach 1+


though I agree that Rainbow/Celestia/Luna at least have those reactions and if Luffy doesn't splatter the princesses first then they can win


----------



## mcdave (Sep 18, 2012)

With a start distance of 30m they would need only the reactionspeed to match mach 1-2 because they have range attacks and Luffy not.

He need 0.001 seconds to cross the distance and telecinetics works instant.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2012)

Gum Gum isn't a ranged attack? He is rubber, that is like his trademark.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 18, 2012)

Luffys speed gets always calcced from his Gum Gum attacks thats why he could run the Dstance and Punch you in the Face in the same Time at least in the OBD its the same as Melee.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 18, 2012)

Wait, wait, Luffy can't beat Sonic because he's too slow?
Isn't Sonic only around Mach 1? You know, supersonic hedgehog and whatnot?
Has he gotten faster in the later games?
*Though that's just a tad off topic*


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2012)

A ranged attack is a ranged attack, it doesn't always have to be like a magic missile.

Btw, I cast Magic Missile.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> PSY will defeat the ponies:
> 
> Feats:
> 
> ...


Dress Classy, Dance Silly.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


>



That pony is badass.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2012)

My mlp knowledge is fuzzy, but some people claimed that Celestia could move the sun around and Luna can teleport/bfr. Can't remember if that's true or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2012)

Celestia moves the Sun/Moon and Luna at least the Moon

both (and Twi) can teleport themselves and others and other hax spells


Celestia can banish TO THE MOON


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 18, 2012)

How fast are they to cast?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2012)

I doubt they could cast a spell fast enough against bloodlusted Luffy.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

We need a Thorkell and Luffy vs MLP thread
Horsepunching all around


----------



## mcdave (Sep 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> We need a Thorkell and Luffy vs MLP thread
> Horsepunching all around


Yeah the farming arc is finally over 

Note: Dont make Mangas like Facebook 



> Celestia can banish TO THE MOON


Pretty much this


----------



## Luna (Sep 18, 2012)

Luffy pretty much beats all of the ponies, except for Celestia, and maybe Luna.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2012)

Given speed and lack of durability on the ponies side' Luffy does have the distinct advantage. But given the sun/bfr thing the ponies might stand a chance. 

Add in Chopperman and he solos.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 18, 2012)

Sol Badguy comes and kill them both


----------



## Luna (Sep 18, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> Sol Badguy comes and kill them both



I can agree with this.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 18, 2012)

Sol Badguy can't be bothered.

Sol Badguy's belts solo for him.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2012)

I would say the Void comes in and kill everyone both of these universes....but that would be too much of an overkill...


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 18, 2012)

Clow Reed.
That is all.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 19, 2012)

Celestia cannot banish to the moon on her own. It was specifically stated that she needed the Elements of Harmony to do that.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 19, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Besides the dumb fucks known as *Palpatine* and Xaldin.
> 
> Luffy blitzes the fuck out of everyone and kills them.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 19, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Celestia cannot banish to the moon on her own. It was specifically stated that she needed the Elements of Harmony to do that.



That's because Nightmare Moon was a very powerful alicorn as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 19, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> Sol Badguy comes and kill them both



sol can throw his glove or a boot and stomp everyone's skull in


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Celestia cannot banish to the moon on her own. It was specifically stated that she needed the Elements of Harmony to do that.


when was it stated specifically ?

I always thought Elements let her overpower NM Moon (w/o the Elements they are on par or NM Moon is >= Celestia IMO), but banishment should be her own spell, especially to a celestial body that she can control


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Narcissus
> Celestia cannot banish to the moon on her own. It was specifically stated that she needed the Elements of Harmony to do that.



i thought she cannot use the elements of harmony without luna.and nowadays she cant use em even with luna since the elements passed on to twilight and the crew




> I would say the Void comes in and kill everyone both of these universes....but that would be too much of an overkill...




neo exdeath can control the void 


btw may i ask who is this sol badguy?

he sounds familiar....


----------



## Urouge (Sep 19, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Pfft, as if. Ponytards are gonna hate. But ponies suck. Therefore:
> 
> The winner, Luffy.



this MLP is gay so they lose


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 19, 2012)

Urouge said:


> this MLP is gay so they lose



Made for little girls =/= gay.


----------



## Urouge (Sep 19, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> We need a Thorkell and Luffy vs MLP thread
> Horsepunching all around



that would be awesome


----------



## FireEel (Sep 19, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Made for little girls =/= gay.



Actually it was made for little girls and their parents.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 19, 2012)

FireEel said:


> Actually it was made for little girls and their parents.


Doesn't change the fact that it's still gay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

Iron Will is manliness incarnate


----------



## Xaosin (Sep 19, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Doesn't change the fact that it's still gay.



I fail to see how a animated television show can have an orientation or sexuality.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

haters gonna hate


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2012)

Not my fault the video is showing how most bronies act. (30 year old men)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not 30 yet

good to go then


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 19, 2012)

This thread is still going on?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I am not 30 yet
> 
> good to go then



So your not a horse fucking, p*d*p****, who attacks little girls just for looking at the toys. Yep, your not in the majority yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

sounds like fanfiction


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEVzzUM4zVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 19, 2012)

Colonel Awesome said:


> This thread is still going on?


**


----------

